# glass hinges were to buy ?



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

where to buy glass hinges ? i need 3 for my new tank, as well as the plastic peices that goes on the back as like a splash guard i guess ??

does BA deal with em ? or where can i get em ?


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

I get them at my lfs. Pretty sure most online places that sell the lids and other parts carry them.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do they have certain names or ? ...... I've tried looking em up on site but can't sEem ti find em listed on there especially places in canada....


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

glass hinge? A hinge of glass or a hinge for glass?

Hinges for glass is available everywhere, ask in your local. If they dont carry it, they not worth it!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's a hard to find item, so we can put up a link. The only place I found them was Aquarium Guys. Search on 'canopy hinge' and 'canopy backstrip' from within their site.

I also found some sources via a Google search on 'aquarium canopy hinge backstrip'. They're actually not that tough to find after all. Google is your friend.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rob1984 said:


> where to buy glass hinges ? i need 3 for my new tank, as well as the plastic peices that goes on the back as like a splash guard i guess ??
> 
> does BA deal with em ? or where can i get em ?


I've found them previously at BA's. Your local store stock may be different as mine is a franchise and not corporate.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > where to buy glass hinges ? i need 3 for my new tank, as well as the plastic peices that goes on the back as like a splash guard i guess ??
> ...


I checked my LFS and they don't have em.... But I thought BA had em when I was there too, maybe I'll call em and see what he says, or just order off the previous site listed above....BA is a hour drive (kitchhener)


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I have ordered these in the past. 
Lots of options. 
usplastic.com


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have purchased both the glass canopy hinges and the plastic back strip at Drs. Foster & Smith Aquatics online. I ordered both parts in a 6 foot continuous length & cut it to size with tin snips.

You will need to know the glass thickness of your canopy AND for a perfect fit of the plastic back trim, it is helpful to know whether it is an Aqueon/All Glass or a Perfecto/Marineland canopy as the dimension is slightly different. The All Glass strip adds approx 2" and the Marineland adds approx. 1 1/2".


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

prov356 said:


> That's a hard to find item, so we can put up a link. The only place I found them was Aquarium Guys. Search on 'canopy hinge' and 'canopy backstrip' from within their site.
> 
> I also found some sources via a Google search on 'aquarium canopy hinge backstrip'. They're actually not that tough to find after all. Google is your friend.


they only ship within the US boooo.... hahahaha, gotta find some a canadian place lol


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

just got off the phone and BA has kits as well as the hinges and plastic peices for back as well as glass for my tank 72x18 79.99.... and he also said he has the hinges and plastic peice for the back, i was thinking of getting new glass anyway as it pretty thin and seems that if something hit or dropped on it would break possibly...my 130g tank has glass tops just under 3/16" and my 72g has glass tops 1/8"


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Depending on your particular set up, you may prefer sliding tops. Simple E channel, is used to slide the lids, and you don't have to hold the opening piece up while the hinge tries to force it down.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

BillD said:


> Depending on your particular set up, you may prefer sliding tops. Simple E channel, is used to slide the lids, and you don't have to hold the opening piece up while the hinge tries to force it down.


you have pics of the setup your talking bout ?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

I use clear acrylic hinges I buy at a local plastic supply house and silicone them on- 4 hinges cost ~$3.00 and they don't split when they get old like the flexible strip hinges.


----------

